# Penspinning Questions



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

Post your questions about penspinning. I hope some of you wil answer my questions: 

-Where to buy a RVSP besides online?
-Best pen mod (opinion)
-How did you start penspinning

Oh yeah, if you've never tried penspinning before, it's really fun.




Not as hard as it looks, and it's really cool.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

Try this: http://www.upsb.info/forum/


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

i started cause of the mew guy who posted a day ago.
How am i supposed to make a pencil for spinning? i tried today but broke the pencils, so i just taped two non-mechanical pencils together.
Is it bad to have too long of an object? the pencil is at least 1 foot long.


----------



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> i started cause of the mew guy who posted a day ago.
> How am i supposed to make a pencil for spinning? i tried today but broke the pencils, so i just taped two non-mechanical pencils together.
> Is it bad to have too long of an object? the pencil is at least 1 foot long.



Heheh, that's why I strated too...I think it was *Luke Mayn*.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

i know the name. i just don't like addressing people with their name. I like using "guy" in my addresses.


----------



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

Anyone use pentrix?


----------



## iSpinz (May 18, 2009)

A good mod for beginners is a BICtory it is equal in weight and is not that hard to make  a mad i like to use is the RSVP NX MMT( Linkz) 

You can get RSVPs at walmart...


----------



## spdcbr (May 18, 2009)

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?ic=48_48&search_constraint=0&search_query=pen
Seirously?


----------



## darkzelkova (May 18, 2009)

1. staples is where i get mine
2. love my any-x
3. bored in class


----------



## SlaughterMelon (May 18, 2009)

Best place to get pens is http://www.penwish.com
I've dabbled in penspinning (did it before I started cubing), and I still kinda mess around with it, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## iSpinz (May 19, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?ic=48_48&search_constraint=0&search_query=pen
> Seirously?



... Just go to Wal-Mart.... They dont list everything online.....


----------



## kho (May 19, 2009)

1. Eh.. if you live in USA, Wal*Mart should have them. Otherwise check Staples / Business Depot (if you have them), or maybe office max?
2. Best pen mod? ...RSVP MX is cool, but not balanced. My main mod is Lakubo Jell Mod / Ayatori Mod and MX^2. I occasionally use my metallic ballsign though. I'll get pics if anyone wants to see my pens? :3
3. Um.. I saw a collab

What are you guys' most advanced / difficult trick you've learned so far?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2009)

I taped two mini pencils together. 
NeoSonic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha.


----------



## kho (May 19, 2009)

lolz, i've almost got Bakfall (Backaround fall) working on my main pen; i can do it with a Dr. Comssa more consistently though :\


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 19, 2009)

1. walmart apparently but I buy them online since I'm in NZ 
2. I like Buster CYL, MX^2, Penz Gear, or comssas
3. IDK


----------



## spdcbr (Jun 3, 2009)

I changed my mind. I'll start out with a bictory mod, ad fool around with modding. I'll eventually get to RVSP's .


----------

